# Bill & Ted 3



## MrGignac (Jan 12, 2011)

I read in some news article that keanu reeves has signed a deal to make another "Bill & Ted" movie. I loved the movie when i was a kid. and still laugh at how corny it is now. i wonder who will play rufus now that George Carlin Died? But this movie will be funny no matter what. because i find keanu reeves acting hilarious no matter what hes in hahaha.

Wyld Stallyns!!!!

http://www.daemonsmovies.com/2010/09/27/bill-ted-3/
here is the link..little bit of old news but who cares..


----------



## Misanthropy (Jan 13, 2011)

This is most excellent news.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 13, 2011)

69 dude!!!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 13, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

I read about that about two months ago. My boss at work seems to get all this info early with all the geek sites he visits.

I'm a HUGE fan of Bill & Ted and have both movies on DVD and have watched them in hidef on XBOX Live when they were available, not sure if they still are. Waiting for the Bluray's to come out. A third movie kind of scares me, because everything I've ever seen done so much later sucked Ecuadorian donkey balls! <cough... Indy 4... cough>. I just have a really bleak outlook of today's hollywood. It would also be weird because Alex Winters looks rather different now.

But who knows, maybe it will kick ass. I don't think they'd even substitute Rufuss in it because the main characters are a lot older anyway. But what would the story be? May be hard coming up with something good to fit their age range as Wyld Stallyns would already have reached their established success. Guess we'll have to wait and see. 

*EDIT - shit, I even forgot what my sig pic was till I posted this LOL.


Rev.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 14, 2011)

I remember watching these movies when I was like 10. Come to think of it, they may have even sparked my liking for the guitar.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm...Beavis and Butthead are coming back to televion? Bill and Ted are coming back for another movie?

This is all making me feel nostalgic for the days when bands like Megadeth, Death, and Queensryche were in the limelight. And when Metallica was still, to me, old Metallica.

Now I really want to don an Anthrax T-Shirt and jeans spattered with pastel paints while I administer some Faith No More or Primus or watch The State... 

EDIT: If Bill and Ted 3 is a hit, I predict a Wayne's World 3 to follow.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 14, 2011)

This is the best news I've heard all year.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 14, 2011)

This is bitchingly awesome news. I reckon the Bill and Ted series would be pretty hard to fuck up, plus the original screenwriters are contributing. Lets hope the actors feel personally attached to their roles and won't stand for people fucking the film up.


----------



## KimtheButcher (Jan 15, 2011)

Righteous! And the day suddenly seems much brighter \m/


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 15, 2011)

To be honest I wish they wouldn't. Bill and Ted 2 had a good ending and I'd prefer to keep it that way. Bill and Ted 3 couldn't either be fantastic or a major flop


----------



## MrGignac (Jan 15, 2011)

Well at least its going to be the original charachters. im pretty sure that steve vai did the music for the first and maybe the second. the beethoven part was pretty sick. hopefullt its not soundtracked by nu-mall-metal shit


be exellent to each other!


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 15, 2011)

Pretty sure the Beethoven part in the music store was Play With Me from Extreme, but Vai did do a lot of the music.

Party on dudes


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 15, 2011)

MrGignac said:


> im pretty sure that steve vai did the music for the first and maybe the second.



The only thing I know for sure Vai did was the solo at the end of Bogus Journey right before the Kiss song comes in. Not sure if he did anything else.

*EDIT - K, he also did the song when they come out of the audition in #2 when the girls are loading the van.

Rev.


----------

